# Lexan body:Float vs no float



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorta re-did a test that we'd done years ago,concerning body float.
Some big name racers are proponet's of having the body float on the chassis,but on our tests,we've always gone faster with a body with very little to no body float.By little to no float,i don't mean crowbar tight,some manufacture'rs bodies do come to tight
What are your guys thoughts on this subject,i've always figured that the body slams around on the chassis too much when the car hits a corner,and upsets the cars chassis ,but i've had some pretty whacked out theories over the years


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I've allready been the victim of a loose body....the margin I gave up fiddleing with the body in the main would have put me ahead...

I now use a small dab of silicone on the body pins...they wont come out, but you can still take them out...

I lose enough laps with offs as it is... :freak: messing with the body was time dialation hell...guys are clicking off mid 6's...fiddle fiddle...gah!

I suppose you could open the pin holes to let the body float a bit if you wanted....


----------

